# Help with identifying Algae



## Willie B. Thomas (11 Mar 2014)

Hello, 
I need some help from the group to identify some algae that has started to grow in a new aquarium. Maybe more important now can I stop it / kill it!  The tank was setup 21 days ago, and for the first 2 weeks I did 50% water changes 2 times a week. I'm using a 50/50 mix of tap and RO water. The last week I only did a 30% water change once. The algae showed up about the 12 day point.  The specifications of the tank are;
Aquarium size:
240 liter
Lighting:
LEDs http://www.rapidled.com/24-led-plug-n-play-retrofit-kit-dimmable/
Lighting is on for 6 hours per day at 50% power.
Co2:
2Kg tanks with JBL regulator with solenoid. CO2 comes on 3 hours before lights on and off 1 hour before lights out. Also giving tank a dose of Flourish Excel 1 hour before lights on 5ml the recommend dose.
PH Levels: Water PH before the start of CO2 injection is 7.8 after 3 hours PH reading is 6.9. I'm using a Voltcraft PH reading to take PH readings. Water changes 

Other numbers;
GH = >7
KH = 3 after injecting CO2
NO2 = 0
NO3 = 10
These numbers are taken from hobby testing kit, I know hobby test kit equal bad.

Dosing of fertilizer was started last week and I'm using Seachem Flourish products
For the macros Flourish Nitrogen 9ml, Phosphorus 29ml, and Potassium 13ml. These are dosed three time a week. For the micro using Seachem Flourish Trace. The algae started before I started dosing the fertilizer.

Below is an image of the algae/BGA ???






At the moment its only in three places in the tank. I remove it at each water change but it comes back after about 72 hours.


----------



## dw1305 (11 Mar 2014)

Hi all,
If it is white? and only growing on the wood? it is fungal.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Willie B. Thomas (11 Mar 2014)

Hey Darrel, 

Thanks for the reply, it changed to this white color in the last 24 hours. Last week it was a brown looking color. Sorry I did take images of it last week.

Thanks


----------



## Willie B. Thomas (11 Mar 2014)

Yep it seems to stick to the wood haven't seen it on the plants.


----------



## GHNelson (11 Mar 2014)

Hi Willie
This growth will disappear after a few weeks...just keep up the water changes.
hoggie


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 Mar 2014)

Maybe it's that well known paradox...oxymoronic albino BBA...


----------



## GHNelson (11 Mar 2014)




----------



## Willie B. Thomas (11 Mar 2014)

@ Hoggie, thanks I'll keep on the water changes. @ Troi


----------



## Willie B. Thomas (5 Apr 2014)

Just an update, I'm starting to get this Algae growing on my java moss. Anyone have an idea what this would be.
It looks brown on the plants but has a light green color under the microscope.
Update on Tank specs:
Lighting: 8 hours per day
LEDs @ 35% of max power

Sorry I couldn't make a better image.

Thanks


----------



## dw1305 (6 Apr 2014)

Hi all, 





Willie B. Thomas said:


> I'm starting to get this Algae growing on my java moss. Anyone have an idea what this would be.


They are "Pennate Diatoms" <http://www.microscopy-uk.org.uk/mag/indexmag.html?http://www.microscopy-uk.org.uk/mag/wimsmall/diadr.html>. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Willie B. Thomas (6 Apr 2014)

Thanks Darrel.


----------

